# Big Walker Century?



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

Has anyone here ever done this ride? With this cold snap we are in I'm looking forward to next summer and trying to plan some events to attend. Looks like a challenging route. Any feedback appreciated! 

http://www.bigwalkercenturyride.com/index.htm


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

I've ridden or driven many but not all of those roads. Nice terrain and rural scenery. The climb over Big Walker Mountain near Mechanicsville is monumental. A narrow road with something like 19 switchbacks on the south side IIRC. The stretch through the valley between the Big and Little Walkers is nice and secluded.


----------



## gatordoug (Apr 28, 2006)

*Big Walker*

I did it for the first time last year. They've moved it away from July 4th to try to increase participation, which is a good idea.

The route isn't bad for the first 40+, unitl the first big climb. There's another tough one at about mile 60 that you have to pay attention to or you'll be riding solo (or chasing) for the next 10 miles.

Overall, the route is tough but not masochistic.

Fred Morini does a training camp that ends with this century (http://www.swvac.com/page17.html) and quite a few people at the century had done the training camp.

Overall, it's a very good course, newer organization and smaller crowds. I'll do it again.


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

Cool. I'm going to do it. Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## jobubr (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty easy compared to Bridge to Bridge or Cheat Mountain Centuries. Very well supported. The first big climb, Little Walker Mtn, has some gravel and plenty of switchbacks, which IMO makes it the hardest climb on the day. Very well marked, like at every possible intersection. Lots of rollers between Little Walker and Big Walker that will wear you down. Last climb is Big Walker then 5 miles back to the High School it starts at. Good times, like I said, very well supported!! I finished around 6.5 hours with amble breaks. It was my GF's first big ride, we were racing; her on the metric me on the full. Hope you come out.


----------

